# Food Safety News Thu 7/9/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jul 9, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 7/9/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Salmonella outbreak linked to British eggs*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 09, 2020 12:05 am Almost 40 people are part of a Salmonella outbreak traced to eggs from the United Kingdom. A spokesman for Public Health England told Food Safety News that it does not have information on the date of onset of illness for all the patients. “There have been 38 reported cases linked to this incident through analysis... Continue Reading


*USDA won’t require meat and poultry testing for COVID-19*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 09, 2020 12:04 am Plant-based diet advocates known as the Physicians Committee for Responsible Medicine failed to persuade USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service that it should require all meat to be tested for the presence of SARS-CoV-2. The Washington D.C.-based lobbying organization petitioned FSIS on May 20 to require all meat and poultry establishments to test and report on... Continue Reading


*Money out, money in: Small farms can benefit from food safety expenditures*
By Coral Beach on Jul 09, 2020 12:03 am They must pay a higher percentage of their sales than big farms to do it, but small produce growers eventually end up with more money in their pockets if they implement food safety practices. The big produce operations can’t always meet commodity demands, making regional buys a key part of the supply chain for retailers... Continue Reading

*Finland searches for source of Listeria outbreak*
By Joe Whitworth on Jul 09, 2020 12:03 am Authorities in Finland are investigating a Listeria outbreak that has affected eight people. All patients have been hospitalized but no deaths have been recorded. The age range of those sick is 60 to 93 years old, five are female and they live in different parts of the country. Ruska Rimhanen-Finne, a veterinary epidemiologist at the... Continue Reading

*Chile passes USDA foreign equivalency audit*
By Dan Flynn on Jul 09, 2020 12:00 am USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service found no deficiencies threatening public health in a new onsite equivalence verification audit of Chile. Chile’s current exports to the United States include; raw intact beef, lamb, mutton, pork, chicken, and turkey; along with raw non-intact chicken and turkey; and not ready-to-eat and otherwise processed chicken. The FSIS sent... Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 9, 2020)

So the USDA is just sweeping the COVID-19 pandemic under the carpet?  Damn, we are in for some bad times ahead over the flaccid response of this administration to this pandemic.


----------



## dr k (Jul 9, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> So the USDA is just sweeping the COVID-19 pandemic under the carpet?  Damn, we are in for some bad times ahead over the flaccid response of this administration to this pandemic.


Instead of saying we found no evidence..........tell us that C19 is not a viral foodbourne pathogen that causes foodbourne illness like the viral Norovirus is. If the C19 viruses life cannot be supported on animal muscle tissue because the substrate of it is too dense than lung tissue or the ph, water activity, temp  etc all other variables to not make it a foodbourne pathogen would be something to say or it has to be in a droplet form only to get in eyes, nose  and mouth to get to the area that supoorts  its life. Tell us what shoots this down and what was done that no evidence was found. We are told how long  C19 lives on different surfaces why not meat?  It could be as simple as that you should consider all meat to be contaminated with all known foodbourne pathogens know to man so we use proper food handling practices, handwashing and cooking. But they could say that instead of a vague.........no evidence.


----------

